#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  علیرغم پرداخت حق اشتراک ، در دسترسی به بعضی بخشها با محدودیت مواجه هستم

## afshin9us

سلام
علیرغم پرداخت حق اشتراک ، و تائید اون در کنترل پانل ، در دسترسی به بعضی بخشها با محدودیت مواجه هستم. ممنون میشم بررسی فرمائید. باتشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

